# Hito ga iru



## Okamidog

I heard that phrase in anime and in certain songs. What does it mean in English? Also, is it an idiomatic expression, or is it something that can be translated literally?


----------



## Isperia

No, it's not an idiom. You can translate it literally.

It means "There's a man." or so. (It depends on its context.)


----------



## Cowrie

I just want to add that “hito ga iru” can be part of a bigger phrase.


----------



## Okamidog

Isperia said:


> No, it's not an idiom. You can translate it literally.
> 
> It means *"There's a man." or so. (It depends on its context.*)



What are the other meanings of the phrase in different contexst?


----------



## Isperia

角に立っている人がいる...There's a man standing in the corner.
知人に農業をやっている人がいる...I know a man who is farming.
世間には色んな人がいる...It takes all kinds to make a world.

I think in many cases "there's a man..." is the best choice, but it still depends on context.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Okamidog said:


> What are the other meanings of the phrase in different context?



There is a woman. ( onnano hito ga iru.)
That might be a human being, although it seems no humans around here. (hito (a human being or human beings) ga iru.)
There is someone. (hito (=dareka) ga iru.)
(Alert! Stop the train.) Someone is on the railway! (hito ga (senro no ueni) iru.)

(There are infinite possibilities depending on the context. However, the basic concept is the same.)


----------



## The Mad King

WARNING: "すごい人がいる！" does not necessarily mean "There is an amazing person!"
This is because for some reason the adjective すごい is used grammatically incorrectly as its adverbial form すごく, and this adverb is applied to いる (to be/exist), so the phrase can be literally translated as "There is [an] amazingly [large amount of] people!" or more simply "It's really crowded!".


----------



## Isperia

If I want to say "There's an amazing person!", I will say "凄いことやってる人がいる".
However, "すごい人がいる" is very possible. "凄い奴がいる" only means "There's amazing person". But it is informal.

For "It's really crowded!", besides "すごい人がいる", "すごい人出だ" or "すごく人がいる" is also OK.
These  two expressions only mean this meaning.


----------



## The Mad King

OK, thanks for your comment. Although I had already qualified my statement a little, I'll update the post to say "does not necessarily mean" instead of "does not mean".


----------



## Flaminius

Whrn spoken, there can be no ambiguity between the two senses of すごい人がいる.  For there being a throng, _hito_ is pronounced with a flat pitch.


----------

